# Comment transférer des morceaux d'un iPod nano vers iTunes



## HACSE (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous,voilà j aimerai changer mon iPod nano (8g) pr un modèle en 16g voir plus...
Étant passé de Pc a Mac récemment ma bibliothèque et donc quasiment vierge et sa m'embêterait fortement de perdre donc toute ma musique sur mon iPod nano...d autant plus que très souvent des amis me charge des morceaux sur leur propre ordinateur dont moi même n ai pas accès dans ma bibliothèque...
J aimerai donc simplement savoir quel est le moyen de changer d iPod? en gardant toute ma musique en sachant que ma bibliothèque est quasiment vierge comme je l ai déjà signaler plus haut..
Merci par avance à très bientôt


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2013)

Il faut trouver un soft comme Senuti qui va te permettre de transférer les musiques de l'iPOD vers le disque dur du Mac


----------



## HACSE (16 Mars 2013)

Merci a toi,mais qu est ce qu un soft..
Je ss un grand novice dans tous sa!!


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2013)

un soft.... une application, un logiciel!


----------



## HACSE (16 Mars 2013)

Lol ok merci


----------

